# hunting in tidewater



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

do any of yall hunt the navy base in the tidewater area..if so how did yall do


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

I have not in many years...but I used to hunt Oceana. I think they have become a little more restrictive..but I also think it has made the hunting better. They implemented a management plan. Saw plenty of deer when I did hunt there.....never did kill anything though.

It is worth it if you are close or do not have any other place.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

you need to check out the natural resource center (archery range) at NAS Oceana. they are the centralized location for all the qualifications for all the navy bases in the tidewater area. there is a process that has to be followed for permissions to hunt and can be found there.


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

yea i allready hunt there i was just wondering if any body else hunts there


----------

